# Announcing: Cornell Open Spring 2012



## Harris_Karsch (Feb 12, 2012)

Cornell Cubing Club will be holding its 4th competition on April 21st! (And this time, I made sure it's not a holiday.) Official announcement on WCA site will come soon.

http://union.cubingusa.com/cornellspring2012/index.php

We will update the website with more information as we get closer. If you'd like to see an event that's not listed there, post here or email me and we'll try to fit it in when we make the schedule.

Facebook event: http://www.facebook.com/events/294018127328221/


----------



## cubernya (Feb 12, 2012)

Might not be able to make this one  I have a class early in the morning, and it'll most likely interfere with this)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright!! Glad it's not on Easter weekend this year so I might be able to make it.


----------



## cityzach (Feb 12, 2012)

woohoo. depending on when spring break is, i might be able to make this one.


----------



## Owen (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yay, another Cornell competition 5 minutes from where I live. Will be there.


----------



## Sessinator (Feb 13, 2012)

A Cornell competition, awesome. Haven't competed in over a year. Will most definitely be there.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Feb 17, 2012)

I wasn't able to go to the MIT one due to personal reasons. I wasn't very happy about it.

But this.

I could get there by car.

Man. I expect to participate.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 23, 2012)

Bump. Registration is so open


----------



## Bob (Feb 24, 2012)

Note that Registration is cheaper if you pre-pay.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 24, 2012)

cityzach said:


> woohoo. depending on when spring break is, i might be able to make this one.


 
Spring break for NYC public schools is april 5-13.

At least that's when it is for me, that is.


----------



## Bob (Mar 4, 2012)

Competition announced.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CornellOpenSpring2012


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 4, 2012)

*immediately gets directions on google maps*






FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## mitzi97 (Mar 5, 2012)

[email protected]#$%^&* that's my home town and i cant make it> im coming back from china in June and its on my [email protected]#$%^%^$#[email protected]!#[email protected]#^UR$^#%^[email protected]%#$#$^%&#^[email protected] but i will be there in 2013 and in the cubing club


----------



## Sessinator (Mar 11, 2012)

Is anyone planning on competing in any of the potential events (3x3 with feet, Megaminx, Square 1)?


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh sweet, this is on my April break.

Since most likely I'd only be able to get there if my parents are willing to drive, my competing in this depends on whether I get into Cornell, since that'd give me a non-cubing reason to be in the area.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 21, 2012)

So I just found out that I actually have a chance of making this one.


Sessinator said:


> Is anyone planning on competing in any of the potential events (3x3 with feet, Megaminx, Square 1)?


Megaminx, yes.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 24, 2012)

I can probably come, but I would have loved to see MBLD =\.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 1, 2012)

Sessinator said:


> Is anyone planning on competing in any of the potential events (3x3 with feet, Megaminx, Square 1)?


 
Sorry about this, I didn't specify it in registration, but I would be interested in Squ1 as well. I just relearned how to solve it and apparently I haven't lost much skill, if any


----------



## Sessinator (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, nice. I can do the Square 1 as well, but didn't sign up since I haven't solved one in a long time. I've signed up for the Megaminx and I'm hoping there will be enough interest and time to compete.


----------



## Owen (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll be doing SQ-1 if possible.


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Apr 13, 2012)

Will anyone be here the night before and want to meet up for an hour or two?

I also see there is some interest in the extra events. I can scramble megaminx, but I'd need a scrambler for square-1 to run it. Right now I'm thinking we'll see how the timing is going on everything else, and if we see a spot to stick them in we'll announce that (and not charge extra for registration).


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh geez, I totally forgot to preregister. Is there any way I can still do so?


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 15, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Oh geez, I totally forgot to preregister. Is there any way I can still do so?


 
Greg you could do it at the door. Unfortunately, I have NYS S.O. Comp the same weekend...... fml. At least there's providence.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 15, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Greg you could do it at the door. Unfortunately, I have NYS S.O. Comp the same weekend...... fml. At least there's providence.


 
True. That stinks though, oh well.


----------



## Sessinator (Apr 19, 2012)

I have plans Friday and won't be able to make a cube meetup, but I might be able to help out with scrambling for Square 1 if necessary. It's been a while since I've touched a Square 1, but I'll see what I can do. 

3 more days!


----------



## Thompson (Apr 19, 2012)

Are you hosting feet? I would greatly appreciate it if you did. I can scramble for any events you need help with.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll be around Cornell tomorrow night. Where are people meeting up?


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Apr 20, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> I'll be around Cornell tomorrow night. Where are people meeting up?


 
I actually might not be free tonight to meet up, but if enough other people want to I will try to make time. Text or call me when you get here, I'll PM you my number.


----------



## Bob (Apr 20, 2012)

Harris_Karsch said:


> I actually might not be free tonight to meet up, but if enough other people want to I will try to make time. Text or call me when you get here, I'll PM you my number.


 
He's actually already on his way up. I have your number, though, and will see Phil in a few minutes.


----------



## coopermumford (Apr 21, 2012)

I was gonna go, but my parents can't take me and i can't afford the bus so no competition for me


----------



## cityzach (Apr 22, 2012)

so how was it? i'm pretty bummed i couldn't make it


----------



## cubernya (Apr 22, 2012)

It went pretty good. Bob won both Magics (I know you wanted to know that), and we actually got an hour ahead of schedule before lunch, so we ended up holding feet and megaminx


----------



## cityzach (Apr 22, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Bob won both Magics (I know you wanted to know that)


 
hahaha you read my mind! I would have dominated if i was there. *sob*


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 22, 2012)

I can't believe I can in second for megaminx lol. I haven't practiced it in ages, I did like 30 secs worse than average. But hey I'm not complaining .


----------



## Owen (Apr 22, 2012)

I somehow got 2nd in magic, probably due to the Zachlessness. 

I only reason I didn't place in pyraminx is that I had to use the same timer Thompson used for his foot solves, which was kinda gross.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 22, 2012)

Owen said:


> I somehow got 2nd in magic, probably due to the Zachlessness.
> 
> I only reason I didn't place in pyraminx is that I had to use the same timer Thompson used for his foot solves, which was kinda gross.


 
LOL. The magic average i got at cornell last year is still my current competition average. a year later and i still can't beat it!


----------



## cubernya (Apr 22, 2012)

Right after they announced foot I turned around to Harris and asked if Bob approved of it. He said he didn't care as long as they didn't use his timers 

I got a 4x4 DNF due to a single twisted corner 

Also, what was the scramble for the first group of 2x2 R1? I know that it was a R U2 R' yellow layer, sune CLL and U2 AUF. I sadly only managed 3.50 on it


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 22, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Right after they announced foot I turned around to Harris and asked if Bob approved of it. He said he didn't care as long as they didn't use his timers
> 
> I got a 4x4 DNF due to a single twisted corner
> 
> Also, what was the scramble for the first group of 2x2 R1? I know that it was a R U2 R' yellow layer, sune CLL and U2 AUF. I sadly only managed 3.50 on it



I think somebody messed up one of my 2x2 scrambles, because my third solve was ridiculous. 3 move layer on red, sune, pll skip. Got a 2.66.


----------



## cubernya (Apr 22, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> I think somebody messed up one of my 2x2 scrambles, because my third solve was ridiculous. 3 move layer on red, sune, pll skip. Got a 2.66.


 
Mine was on yellow, weird...were you in the first group or second group?


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 22, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Mine was on yellow, weird...were you in the first group or second group?


 
First. It was the third solve. I don't think anybody else got it, so I think my scramble was messed up.


----------



## cubernya (Apr 22, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> First. It was the third solve. I don't think anybody else got it, so I think my scramble was messed up.


 
I wonder if he just scrambled it in the wrong orientation, because mine fits the same description as yours


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 22, 2012)

Probably. At least it was an official pb .


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 22, 2012)

Does anyone know the podium averages for mega?


----------



## Thompson (Apr 22, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Does anyone know the podium averages for mega?


 
I got first with around a 1:35


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 22, 2012)

Somehow got a 9.88 2h single. Can anyone confirm if this is the first sub 10 ZZ solve ever done?


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 22, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Does anyone know the podium averages for mega?


 
I came in second with around 2:30.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 22, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> I came in second with around 2:30.


 


Thompson said:


> I got first with around a 1:35


 
Thanks! 

I really wish I could have gone. T.T It sounded like fun.


----------



## Kian (Apr 22, 2012)

So few people that we were able to add events and take our sweet old time all day.

I added 4 more podiums to my ridiculous record of most podiums in the world without a win. We're up to 36 now.


----------



## Bob (Apr 22, 2012)

Kian said:


> So few people that we were able to add events and take our sweet old time all day.
> 
> I added 4 more podiums to my ridiculous record of most podiums in the world without a win. We're up to 36 now.


 
...and I added two more 1st places. w00t.


----------



## Kian (Apr 22, 2012)

Bob said:


> ...and I added two more 1st places. w00t.


 
Once again, Magic is not an event.


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 22, 2012)

Bob said:


> ...and I added two more 1st places. w00t.



I would have gotten first place in megaminx if I didn't screw up. I wish I could have convinced my mom to drive four hours up there. x.x


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 22, 2012)

Any estimate on when the results will be up?


----------



## Kian (Apr 23, 2012)

Results are posted.


----------

